# Midwest Slot Car Show



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Midwest Slot Car Show will be held Nov 19 at The Clock Tower Inn and Resort in Rockford Il Dealer set up is at 8 AM open to the public at 10AM 
Contact Mike Dore at 815-233-6541 for futher information.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Looking forward to it!
DRAGjet Resin's


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Mike,

My check is in the mail...looking forward to your show.

Thanks
Jeff Clemence


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Interesting, Mike has registered on HT to promote the Midwest show. Attendance must have been down for the last show. Randy.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike posted the show on this board because it's a good place to do it. He is not a collector. I am, and made him aware of its presence. With a new show near the former location of his, there was a concern that some confusion may arise about whether it was a replacement. That's all. Not so 'interesting'. See you guys there. Al


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The latest word from Mike is that the show is filling up, and rooms can be had for a discount at the Clock Tower if you mention the Midwest Slot Car Swap. They must be made soon, however. This is the start of the 17th year for this show, and there's ALWAYS something worth buying! See you there! Al


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

As of today 10/21, the Clock Tower inn is sold out of rooms. The nearby Baymont still has some available. 1-815-229-8200


----------



## speedbuggy (Nov 12, 2005)

to far for me to drive just buy cars i'l wait till spring for the other show


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

*midwest slot car show*

Anyone sending in a registration, confirmations will go out on Wedesday Nov 9th
If you do not have it by Monday get a holdof me.

Looks like another great show


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Is anyone driving there Sunday morning?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'd like to go, but It's too far for me to drive. Don't need the hassle of going through Chicago. The extra hype before this show is interesting. Never needed it before the move to Rockford. Randy.


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks to the 54 dealers would made the Midwest Slot Car show another big success


----------

